# Does this look like termite damage?



## Rachie7987 (Nov 20, 2010)

I think Murphy's law of deployment is here...

My house has a history of termites, not totally sure of when, but I would say about 6 years ago. The previous owners had the termites taken care of. Before buying this house in 2008, it had powder post beetles which were taken care of a few weeks before we closed on the house (March 2008). I've always tried to be careful and keep an eye out for termite damage. 

About 9 months ago, I saw something funky going on with the wood flooring by the back door. I brought it up to my husband and he brushed it off as water damage. I know nothing about this stuff so I took his word for it. From that day on I made sure to keep the floor extra dry (kind of hard with two 90 lb dogs going in and out and Delaware being in it's rainy season, but I did it).

My husband deployed last May, I went back to Chicago for 5 months. My house was locked up, no body going in or out, and when I got home I decided to wash the floors. It looks like the funky wood damage is spreading. It might as well be water damage, but I want to get your guy's opinions? Water damage, termites, or something else?

I will be having a termite inspection in the very near future, just trying to prepare myself for the inspector says.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Nothing is jumping out at me as obvious termite damage. Termite evidence is usually found inside the wood. Take a screwdriver, metal probe, etc and press on the areas in question to see if it cracks open. Go easy at first as you don't want to mar the wood, in the event that it's not termites. 

Then, go in the basement, if you have one, and do the same to the underside of that same area. Also look for mud tunnels. Take a good light with you. 

Are these areas near an exterior wall? Inspect the wood members where they rest on the foundation wall especially well. Are your basement walls cement block, poured concrete, concrete panels, or ???

Keep us posted.


----------

